# include de fichier en c avec gcc



## marsu_381 (5 Mai 2004)

Bonjour
J'ai le probleme suivant:
j'ai un include "tga.h"
le fichier tga.c est dans le meme repertoire que le programme
or a la compilation il me trouve pas les fonction de tga.c

pourquoi ?
merci de vos reponses


----------



## Didier Guillion (5 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,

Que veut dire "ne trouve pas".

Tu as bien ecrit #include "tga.h"
et non #include &lt;tga.h&gt; ?

Cordialement


----------



## marsu_381 (5 Mai 2004)

oui
j'ai bien include "tga.h"

C'est lors de l'edition de lien qu'il trouve pas la procedure quie est dans tga.c


----------



## molgow (5 Mai 2004)

Est-tu sûr que le fichier .o se trouve aussi dans le même dossier ? Et aussi que ta fonction ait vraiment le même nom dans la prédéclaration du .h et dans sa réelle déclaration du .c ?!


----------



## marsu_381 (5 Mai 2004)

oui le fichier .o y est.
les fonctions ont bien le meme noms et les memes parametres


----------



## marsu_381 (5 Mai 2004)

c'est bon. Le probleme est regle.


----------

